# Old lady knitter from italy



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

I am an old lady but I like kniting a lot. I have been using brother knitting machine for a very long time. I also hand knit and crochet. Actually I have a brother 970 and 940.
I have been reading the forum for some time and i like it very much.
Have a great day
Stefania


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Stefania and welcome to KP.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome, Stefania!


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Stefania, welcome to KP where we are all ageless!!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome from Southern California US&#128526;


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome, Stefania,from Southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Stefania, experience always welcome !


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from York Maine. Someone took a survey here once and found that we go from as young as 8 and up to the nineties young! No age barriers here!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Texas.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome from Minneapolis, MN USA from another machine knitter


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello from Florida....


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee USA ~


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Scotland.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome from England. :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny, hot, and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA! I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, welcome to KP


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome from another Canadian!! 
Knitters never age-- like fine wine--- we just mature!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

stefania DC said:


> I am an old lady but I like kniting a lot. I have been using brother knitting machine for a very long time. I also hand knit and crochet. Actually I have a brother 970 and 940.
> I have been reading the forum for some time and i like it very much.
> Have a great day
> Stefania


Welcome to KP Stefania!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Welcome to KP


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome from Derbyshire UK.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

stefania DC said:


> I am an old lady but I like kniting a lot. I have been using brother knitting machine for a very long time. I also hand knit and crochet. Actually I have a brother 970 and 940.
> I have been reading the forum for some time and i like it very much.
> Have a great day
> Stefania


Ciao' Stefania! Come stai? Benvenuta a qui! And excuse my poor Italian. Frequentavo l'Universita' di Venezia....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello and Welcome from Illinois. Sharron


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Hi Stefania.
Welcome from Texas!


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

Welcome from Bucks England


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome from Germany.

Are you by any chance the very attractive Italian Lady from "Everybody loves Raymond" some years ago? :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D 

Played by the very attractive Alex Meneses? :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D 

She was also called Stefania I believe!!

Regards

Andy


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome from Australia Stefania. I'm a machine knitter too. I have a Brother 940, a Brother Bulky and a Singer fine gauge machine. Recently, in partnership with a friend, we acquired a Passap duomatic with a motor and a lot of other accessories. Will take some time to master I think, but worth persisting with as it does beautiful double bed work..
I'm sure we'd all like to see some pictures of your work.


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

Hi from Cornwall UK.
I, also, use a knitting machine, Brother950i, love it. What do you knit on yours?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello Stephania. I love to knit too, but have never ventured into machine knitting. Also, I love Italy! My one trip there was so wonderful I hope I get to go again some day.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Welcome from Germany. Enjoy the forum. Lots of nice people und great help here.


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome from Perth, Western Australia from another old lady who has a range of knitting machines from Empisal K91 ,Singer 329 & Brothers, 270,230 & 940. You can never have enough I say.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome from Pennsylania.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to stefania D: No matter what your age...you are an inspiration to all!! By the way, I am 73 (almost 74), and I tell myself: "I'm not getting OLD, just OLDER!" Keep on knitting forever :thumbup:


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Andy, unfortunately I am not "that" attractive lady ahahahahah but i would be very happy to be


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a Passap too, but I prefer using electric machines even if the ribber are not so good as Passap double bed


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Eastern Ontario Canada to this wonderful forum &#128522;


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

I am trying to attach one or two pictures if I can, hand and machine knitted. I don't know if they are good enough though


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

Welcome from Texas. Age is just a number.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

the leg warmers!!! I was a ballet dancer (not professionally), for about 30 years....and wore knit leg warmers purchased from dancewear companies. These were wonderful--even wore them in the heat of the summer, when studios did NOT have A/C--Chicago, New York, Miami, St. Petersburg, Banff, Canada, and Paris. Help to keep the muscles from cooling off too soon. Great job, who received these? Our leg warmers fit snuggly and were longer...


----------



## sydana2art (Oct 9, 2013)

Chao Stefania...
I am a Minnesota USA knitter whose father was born in Sassofarato Italy.
I too am happy you look over Knitting Paradise. There are
certainly a lot of wise, experienced, friendly knitters that help 
one another out.
What knitting/crocheting project are you working on now?


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

At the moment I am desperately trying to modify a lace 970 built in pattern , putting two different pattern together with DAK but the software is baffling me.


----------



## rivercircle (Jan 25, 2015)

Ciao, Stefania! Welcome from Pennsylvania, currently very rainy, hot and green!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Stylish legwarmers.
Do you sell your knitted things?
Love the cowl too.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome Stephania from Florida


----------



## jungreathouse (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome from Taos, New Mexico


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, Stefania. Love your name!


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, Stefania. Love your name!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome from another old lady machine knitter.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi there, welcome from Durban South Africa


----------



## tessaknits (May 21, 2015)

i would love to see what you create both on your machines and by hand?? i use a brother bulky and silver reed mid gauge for a custom knit business i've had since 1985 - i'm always looking for new ideas and would love to share patterns for any of my creations - i have a sizeable website www.tessaknits.com - i am english but live in southern baja,mexico and summer is my off season for the business and a time when i love to hand knit...i'm always looking for projects that i cannot do on the machines....any suggestions very welcome! -


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

Azzara said:


> Stylish legwarmers.
> Do you sell your knitted things?
> Love the cowl too.


Yes I sell my works on internet, but i think I can't tell where on the Forum, however I am always happy to help other doing them if so they wish


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome, Stefania. We are always glad to have new fellow machine knitters join us.


----------



## Jeanie-Wyo (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello and Welcome, Stefania!
- from Wyoming


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ciao Stefania! Welcome from Roma.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Stefania and welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

kathy1941 said:


> Ciao Stefania! Welcome from Roma.


Great, another italian fellow, there are not many here around!!!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon, USA. I look forward to seeing your beautiful creations and learning from you.


----------



## stefania DC (Jun 17, 2015)

jeannie2954 said:


> Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon, USA. I look forward to seeing your beautiful creations and learning from you.


I do hope I will be able to help someone, and to learn from you all. I will publish some more projects


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

stefania DC said:


> Hi Andy, unfortunately I am not "that" attractive lady ahahahahah but i would be very happy to be


I am sure that you are equally attractive!!

Have a great day

Andy

PS She was one of my favorite characters in the series......as I am sure you will become here....a hearty welcome.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome from Iceland


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad to have you joining us. I'm sure your work is gorgeous.


----------



## jungreathouse (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome from Taos, New Mexico


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia........my grandmother's name was Stefania!


----------



## Ritaweijers (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome from Holland


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon.


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

stefania DC said:


> Great, another italian fellow, there are not many here around!!!


I go (or went) to Perugia a lot. Some wonderful factories there for knitted wear. Sometimes I manage to pick up spools of wool at a really good price and then don't know what to knit with them!!!! I can't tell you how many afternoons I spent winding 1-ply cashmere into 50 gr. balls!! Then 4 strands together for another 50 gr skein!!! I like to do it though....find it very relaxing.

This is a wonderful site. There are so many helpful people out there and I have really learned a lot and thank all of them.

I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## jennybabe (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome from New Zealand. Enjoy being among some amazing people. The support you receive is just SUPER.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome from South Carolina!



stefania DC said:


> I am an old lady but I like kniting a lot. I have been using brother knitting machine for a very long time. I also hand knit and crochet. Actually I have a brother 970 and 940.
> I have been reading the forum for some time and i like it very much.
> Have a great day
> Stefania


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello from north east of England x you will love this site x


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from Ohio. We have been to Italy twice and absolutely love your beautiful country.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello from New Jersey, USA!!! welcome!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Welcome from Kentucky USA. Glad to have you here.


----------



## wvJean (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello from West Virginia. I hand knit, take photos and make cards for my friends and family.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Stefania !!!!!
Welcome from Washington State, USA !


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome from Fernley, Nevada. Glad to have you with us here on KP. 
Marge


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome from Northern Illinois!


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you for posting some photos of your work Stefania. They are lovely. I hope as I age I am as engaged with life as you are and still having the interest and energy to be selling my work online. Congratulations.


----------



## AnnMarieK (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard, what is this about old lady, you are still knitting so just keep going. This forum is a lot of fun plus full of info.
have a great day, from Mississauga, Ontario Canada.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome Stephania. I hope that you continue to enjoy this wonderful forum


----------

